# Bottle size (750ml vs 1.5l)



## gr0v3r

I am in the midst of making my first batch of wine (from a kit) - bottling is a few days out. 

Is there any concern with putting the wine into a few 1.5l bottles in addition to the 750ml ones? Based on some other discussions in this forum, I cannot imagine that this would cause a problem, but I thought I would ask anyway. 

The wine is a chardonnay.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## m_lapaglia

Bottle it in any size that you can drink quickly before it gets old. If you can not finish a 1.5L bottle in a few days its a waste of wine.


----------



## Sacalait

Either will work equally well. I only use 750ml bottles because they fit well on my fridg. door whereas the 1.5L bottles do not.


----------



## gr0v3r

m_lapaglia said:


> Bottle it in any size that you can drink quickly before it gets old. If you can not finish a 1.5L bottle in a few days its a waste of wine.



Thanks for the confirmation. Sounds like I can throw a couple bigger bottles into the mix. Drinking slowly has never been my forte.


----------



## Wine Maker

A mix of bottle sizes is fine. This way when you have friends over you can just open one of the 1.5 L instead of 2 of the 750 ml.


----------



## twissty

I've even got a few 375 ml bottles that i throw in to the mix occasionally. 

I've done some sweet fruit wines into beer bottles and wine cooler bottles
with crown caps so they would be handy for taking to informal gatherings in the summer. The women love it!


----------



## Luc

I bottle always a bit wine in mini-bottles for
tasting purposes. You do not need to open a whole
bottle to taste if the wine is ready for drinking.

Next with large batches I bottle some in someting
called bag-in-a-box.
It is a plastic bag that is concealed in a carton box.
You can find then in your LHBS.
They are great for early drinking wines.

Luc


----------



## moose-1110

I live in upstate NY also , so if you need some 1.5 litre bottles let me know. I did use them on my first couple of batches but rarely use them now. I prefer the 750ml bottles.


----------



## gr0v3r

moose-1110 said:


> I live in upstate NY also , so if you need some 1.5 litre bottles let me know. I did use them on my first couple of batches but rarely use them now. I prefer the 750ml bottles.


I'll let you know, but I think I am set for now. Fortunately my family and neighbors have provided a fairly ample supply of bottles.


----------

